# Using 2014 ICD10 Draft edition for Test now in 2015?



## abazcoder (Apr 28, 2015)

Hi everyone,
Well last year when we all THOUGHT the ICD10 was going to go into effect, 
my employer bought all of us in the coding dept the ICD-10 "draft" version so we'd be ready to take the proficiency exam.

As we all know, the switch to ICD10  didn't happen last year,

So now that my dept is about to take the test/module online NOW in 2015 we're all still sitting with the 2014 draft version books.

Question....
Has anyone here taken the proficiency exam/module online course with the 2014 ICD-10 draft version without a problem* this* year?

When I called AAPC I was told there WAS a 2015 ICD10 draft version out....
but I know my employer certainly isn't going to spring for buying us all a 2015 version of a "draft" that will be out dated as of Oct. 1st.

Bottom line....is 2014 ICD10 draft version going to be ok to get us through this proficiency exam now that we're in 2015?

Any personal experiences with this?

Thanks!


----------



## mitchellde (Apr 28, 2015)

abazcoder said:


> Hi everyone,
> Well last year when we all THOUGHT the ICD10 was going to go into effect,
> my employer bought all of us in the coding dept the ICD-10 "draft" version so we'd be ready to take the proficiency exam.
> 
> ...



there is no difference between the 2014 and the 2015 version of the ICD-10 CM code books.  They did make one clarification in the guidelines regarding the use of the 7th character A, for initial encounter.  It is not a new or even revised guideline just a clarification.  you can go on line and download the 2015 guidelines for free.


----------



## abazcoder (Apr 29, 2015)

Thank you so much, you have put my mind at ease!! 
Wish me luck, I'll be glad to get through this. 






mitchellde said:


> there is no difference between the 2014 and the 2015 version of the ICD-10 CM code books.  They did make one clarification in the guidelines regarding the use of the 7th character A, for initial encounter.  It is not a new or even revised guideline just a clarification.  you can go on line and download the 2015 guidelines for free.


----------



## JEYCPC (May 1, 2015)

abazcoder said:


> Thank you so much, you have put my mind at ease!!
> Wish me luck, I'll be glad to get through this.



Best of Luck to you!


----------



## CBELASCO (May 1, 2015)

*2012 icd-10 draft book*

Can I use a 2012 icd draft  book for test?


----------



## mitchellde (May 1, 2015)

Probably but some of exclude notes changed and one code was deleted for 2013


----------

